# Prevent Plant forage effect on hay markets



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Going to be winners and losers with the change of rules on PP acres that now can be harvested Sept 1.

Alot of acres will be planted to annual forages here to make med to low quality hay or silage.

Good for the guy that needs feed esp sense hay was in short supply.

Bad for hay guys that produce hay to sell.

I'd say this will swing the hay market $100 a ton this winter.

I know alot of guys that produce 500 ton of grass and mixed hay for feedlots,dairy hfr backgrounders and stock cows.

500 ton X $100 = $50,000

I know a guy that is close to 5000 ton a yr = $500,000 OUCH


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

From a livestock producer standpoint, I'm ok with the cheaper hay.

As a hay producer, I'm not ok with flooding the market with shit quality hay from every Tom Dick and Harry thinking they're gonna make money on hay cuz they saw their grandpa bale hay 50 years ago.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Anything too wet here is still too wet to do anything with. My "dry" fields are still too soaked to do anything without duals. Most everything has been put up as baleage. The small square market should actually be decent.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Round bales already at 100-120$ a ton Canadian on an average year here... Beef guys manage to find stuff closer to 80$ a ton somewhere. I don’t know why people bother baling at those prices.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dang I thought I'd have time to do a little fishing this summer.Already have 500 acres of drilling cover crop to do.Might have a lot of tedding to do also,if I buy one.Possibility of 2000+ acres.

This yr is looking like twice the work and half the pay with hay prices going down.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Will this really flood the hay market? Granated every area is different, but here I just don't see cover crops getting planted for forage. We are still very saturated to the point soybeans might get pp. Even if we do get covers planted making hay in September starts to get challenging especially large scale. Maybe it Will get chopped but if it does, how much of that market is actually replacing hay? Maybe replacing corn sillage. Maybe I'm wrong. But from where I'm sitting I just dont see how this is going to be a big deal. Or really help a lot of feed issues. A lot of people are upset about this one way or another and I just believe its all for nothing.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I agree also, the dairy guys that are already in a pinch are going to get a break that they need.The guys making dry hay for horse farms and such still need to make green non moldy hay. You sometimes get a window in September to get some dry hay, this year we wont be doing beans that early otherwise that usually conflicts. And at this point I wouldn't bet on the weather. Try to time a summer crop planting so it is ready for harvest in September and hope that August doesn't turn hot and dry.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

If it takes another week to dry out and plant a pp crop that is harvestable, what crop can be planted that has a high RFV potential?
I foresee forages that are going to be mixed with silage corn to stretch it, but the dairy guys aren't going to get milk out of it. They say protect by locking in soybeans for a protein source while they're cheap.
I think there is going to be a lot of Western alfalfa bales hauled into Wisconsin. Corn planters are still hooked up in our area. 90 day corn puts it at October,basically planting a grass crop.
I don't see harvested pp acres affecting prices for high quality alfalfa.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Farmineer95 said:


> If it takes another week to dry out and plant a pp crop that is harvestable, what crop can be planted that has a high RFV potential?
> I foresee forages that are going to be mixed with silage corn to stretch it, but the dairy guys aren't going to get milk out of it. They say protect by locking in soybeans for a protein source while they're cheap.
> I think there is going to be a lot of Western alfalfa bales hauled into Wisconsin. Corn planters are still hooked up in our area. 90 day corn puts it at October,basically planting a grass crop.
> I don't see harvested pp acres affecting prices for high quality alfalfa.


many years ago there was a 1 yr or annual alfalfa available.Basically got 1 cutting if planted July 1.I recall a neighbor seeding it after he had some beans get hailed out.Havent seen it listed anywhere for yrs.Dont recall the price either.Probably not very cost effective if only getting one cutting!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Doing my part to flood the hay market.Have seed coming for 2000 PP acres.Have to seed about 500 of it.Looking at getting a large Tedder to help get this stuff dry in sept.

Kinda feel like I'm shooting myself in the foot,helping flood the local hay market.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Doing my part to flood the hay market.Have seed coming for 2000 PP acres.Have to seed about 500 of it.Looking at getting a large Tedder to help get this stuff dry in sept.
> Kinda feel like I'm shooting myself in the foot,helping flood the local hay market.


Now I know where I can buy some cheap hay this fall. Maybe I need to pre-order?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Now I know where I can buy some cheap hay this fall. Maybe I need to pre-order?


Most of it will be for their own use.1000 acres for 1 guy!

But I've sold hay to everyone of them at times.They won't need any this winter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got some in and more coming.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

None of my PP acres will be planted for hay, its barely suitable for row crops and I aint beating the sh*t out of my hay equipment.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

The only way my PP acres will be foraged is if fish meal is included in the list of crops.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> None of my PP acres will be planted for hay, its barely suitable for row crops and I aint beating the sh*t out of my hay equipment.


 I'm hearing you I was more than a little surprised I want a couple of the other farm websites I follow all you heard is Farmers saying I can't spray I can't plant I can't spray I can't plant.. the minute they got their PP claim filed the ground must have dried up instantly because everybody was trying to decide what they would spray with on their PP ground. And trying to decide what they would plant. Kind of like the boy that was terribly sick and could not go to school, and had a miraculous recovery 15 minutes after the school bus was gone


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/farm-journal-report-silage-bedding-worries-continue-to-be-widespread/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> I'm hearing you I was more than a little surprised I want a couple of the other farm websites I follow all you heard is Farmers saying I can't spray I can't plant I can't spray I can't plant.. the minute they got their PP claim filed the ground must have dried up instantly because everybody was trying to decide what they would spray with on their PP ground. And trying to decide what they would plant. Kind of like the boy that was terribly sick and could not go to school, and had a miraculous recovery 15 minutes after the school bus was gone


Well it did go from wet to drying up when weather went from 60-70 degrees and rain every few days to 95 with a 20 mph wind.Was already the first week of June so past are corn planting date for full insurance.Time will tell what the right decision was,the time will be the first night it freezes.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

It hasn’t stopped raining here yet. Only thing guys achieved here by not taking PP corn or beans is now we have full payment from insurance instead of 55%. Had a dry stretch from June 11-14 and a LOT of beans and still some corn was planted. Then it rained 4-6” over the next 7 days and almost all that was planted rotted or never emerged. Some of that was replanted Monday thru Wednesday this week and then it rained another 3-4” and looks like it may rot also. Going to be a lot of acres that got planted here with more coverage than PP that will receive a significant insurance payment.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> It hasn't stopped raining here yet. Only thing guys achieved here by not taking PP corn or beans is now we have full payment from insurance instead of 55%. Had a dry stretch from June 11-14 and a LOT of beans and still some corn was planted. Then it rained 4-6" over the next 7 days and almost all that was planted rotted or never emerged. Some of that was replanted Monday thru Wednesday this week and then it rained another 3-4" and looks like it may rot also. Going to be a lot of acres that got planted here with more coverage than PP that will receive a significant insurance payment.


One huge deciding factor here to plant corn or not is if fertilizer was on.

55% with no inputs vs 100% with all the inputs plus equipment and drying costs is pretty much a toss up.

I think alot of calculators got wore out trying to decide what to do.

I got about 75% in of both corn and beans in so I will be both right and wrong,lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I took PP partly because I'm finally guaranteed to get a payment from those crooks and partly because what didn't get planted is going to see the Limb Hog used a lot this summer among other things. If I get new leases I have several maxi coils of tile that's looking for a new home.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> It hasn't stopped raining here yet. Only thing guys achieved here by not taking PP corn or beans is now we have full payment from insurance instead of 55%. Had a dry stretch from June 11-14 and a LOT of beans and still some corn was planted. Then it rained 4-6" over the next 7 days and almost all that was planted rotted or never emerged. Some of that was replanted Monday thru Wednesday this week and then it rained another 3-4" and looks like it may rot also. Going to be a lot of acres that got planted here with more coverage than PP that will receive a significant insurance payment.


Our corn is 4' to 6' tall we got those same heavy rains cant help but wonder about where the n is now


----------

